

One look at venture capital, or "Why I hate VCs." - whalliburton
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/03/why-i-hate-vcs.html

======
gruseom
The author makes four points, which are interesting to consider vis-à-vis YC:

1\. VCs and founders have a conflict of interest with respect to risk, because
VCs are portfolio investors who need a few home runs while founders have all
their eggs in one basket.

2\. VCs tend not to respect or care about founders.

3\. VCs generally don’t add that much value beyond cash, though they claim
otherwise.

4\. VCs tend to think of techies as totally fungible, weird, and not capable
of leading.

When it comes to #2 and #4, YC is obviously in a different league.

On #3, it's true that some people dispute whether YC adds value beyond cash.
But it appears that the founders themselves overwhelmingly say that it does.
So I give #3 to YC.

I'm not sure about #1. It would be interesting to hear more about this one.

